# Does anyone else have this problem...



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

where the clock in the cluster panel fall back 2-3 min every few days??


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

YES!!!! drives me nuts.


----------



## vyperstrike (Oct 4, 2008)

Dunno if this belongs in 2.5L, but yes, I do as well. Drops a minute every week or so.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Does anyone else have this problem... (vwjetta252006)*

Might be an 06 or 07 thing. Mine is fine. Maybe dealer knows the reason...
My LED DRL on the passenger side randomly goes out and comes back on after a few turns of the key


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone else have this problem... (vwjetta252006)*

mine does this and i hate how i always have to fix it for it to just go back to being slow again


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone else have this problem... (pennsydubbin)*

2008, no issues here.


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

2005.5 2.5 Loses about 3-5 mins a week.


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaptinkangaru* »_YES!!!! drives me nuts.

any known fixes?


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: (vyperstrike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vyperstrike* »_Dunno if this belongs in 2.5L, but yes, I do as well. Drops a minute every week or so.

thought might be a 2.5 version issue :s


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone else have this problem... (Cherb32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cherb32* »_Might be an 06 or 07 thing. Mine is fine. Maybe dealer knows the reason...
My LED DRL on the passenger side randomly goes out and comes back on after a few turns of the key

After a few turns of the key... my cd player gets all staticy and after turning off the car and on again it becomes okie... until the next few starts!!


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone else have this problem... (pennsydubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pennsydubbin* »_mine does this and i hate how i always have to fix it for it to just go back to being slow again








 
i usually keep it 3 min ahead!!


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

My car does it after a few days. It usually takes a week for it to read five minutes fast. Here's the funny thing though: It never gets more than five minutes ahead. Weird.
- Jeremy.


----------



## GLI'en (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone else have this problem... (vwjetta252006)*

Remove the flux capacitor and never..EVER...go 88 mph for an extended amount of time while the flux capacitor is operational. This is why you are "losing" time.


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone else have this problem... (GLI'en)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI’en* »_Remove the flux capacitor and never..EVER...go 88 mph for an extended amount of time while the flux capacitor is operational. This is why you are "losing" time.









i agree with what he said... watch for the clock tower just in case the flux capacitor malfuntions


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

i dont know if its an 06 thing because i have a highline CECM and cluster out of an 08 jetta. the problem existed before the cluster swap and continued after that.
strangely though, sometimes the clock will stay correct for a few weeks before falling behind.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*

I have an '08 without any time loss but very intrigued about possible causes. Curious if your still running the original 12v battery? Probably a long shot but wandering if there could be a link with a marginal battery. Seems like VW should have an answer.


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

GLI'en said:


> Remove the flux capacitor and never..EVER...go 88 mph for an extended amount of time while the flux capacitor is operational. This is why you are "losing" time.


 LOL ......so ure saying if i go over 88 mph ... i lose time???? 

lol shouldnt i be gaining more time hahha!! since im moving at warp speed D


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

hmmmm weird!! 

i took it to the dealer and they said a new cluster would cost a $1000


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

Schagephonic said:


> I have an '08 without any time loss but very intrigued about possible causes. Curious if your still running the original 12v battery? Probably a long shot but wandering if there could be a link with a marginal battery. Seems like VW should have an answer.


so youre saying i should get a new battery altogether or get a higher voltage of battery? 16V?


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

vwjetta252006 said:


> so youre saying i should get a new battery altogether or get a higher voltage of battery? 16V?


no. he is only wondering if an unhealthy battery would make the clock slow, but that's doubtful as the clock only needs a few volts to run. 

i'm really getting tired of pushing the minute button


----------



## racerd911 (Oct 7, 2005)

My clock has been losing time since new (2005.5). Didn't really notice it until I put in a portable Xm unit and noticed the clock times weren't matching. About 1-2 minutes lost per week.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

IIRC, this was a software issue that got fixed for the 2008 MY.


----------



## VAGMeister (Sep 7, 2005)

That's weird. I have a 2006 Rabbit and the clock is pretty accurate, it's usually within 5-10 sec of my watch which is atomic. Although when I first bought it, the clock would run slow, usually a couple minutes a week. No idea why it seems it to be more accurate lately. But when it was running slow it would bother me.


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

my 07 didnt have this happen, but recently (the past 2 months) after my inspection, the clock resets to 12 after turning off the car. I think something got disconnected, but not sure how to check. I had a friend check vag com and that didnt seem to be problem.


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

I have an 05.5 and I have no clock issues whatsoever. I also just got a new guage cluster:laugh:


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

My cars clock runs about 3-4 FAST every month and has since I bought it new.

Weird how its not consistently slow or fast among similar vintage models.


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

2009 rabbit no problems yet.....knock on wood


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

Jon1983 said:


> IIRC, this was a software issue that got fixed for the 2008 MY.


 so youre saying theres a software update for it?? 

or it can be fixed via vagcom...... is there a DIY on here about it?


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

vwjetta252006 said:


> so youre saying theres a software update for it??
> 
> or it can be fixed via vagcom...... is there a DIY on here about it?


 No, I think it was a revision in the gauge cluster assembly. Might be worth asking at your dealership to make sure, though.


----------



## WPJetta (Dec 23, 2008)

My Theory (I have a MY2006 mfg2005 Jetta, regular (not highline) cluster 

The theory is that when the car is turned on/is running the nature of it running causes the clock to lose seconds or whatever 

why? 

When I set my clock I always set it 5mins fast so im more on time and such, but as long as I'm driving the car everyday, I need to set the clock 5 mins fast every two weeks. however, when I park the car for long durations of time, the clock keeps perfect time, and thus...the theory.


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

Jon1983 said:


> No, I think it was a revision in the gauge cluster assembly. Might be worth asking at your dealership to make sure, though.


 I did they said nothings wrong with it.... 

:S


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

WPJetta said:


> My Theory (I have a MY2006 mfg2005 Jetta, regular (not highline) cluster
> 
> The theory is that when the car is turned on/is running the nature of it running causes the clock to lose seconds or whatever
> 
> ...


 I have the midline and also set it 5 min ahead........ so im not late and to hahaha avoid the whole falling it behind........ and i drive the car pretty much everyday.......... still falls back


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Our cars have clocks?! Only #s that matter are to left and right, tachometer/speedometer  

My 07 is a few min slow as well, I rarely fix it since I don't go by it. Anyone with factory navi have the same issue with the navi's clock? Id like to assume the navi uses it's own clock and doesn't draw it from the car


----------



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

Yup--got that problem too


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

the navi syncs with the car's clock. (at least the OEM navi).


----------

